# My sewing room finished at last!



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Well it still needs it's permanent shelves and the paint needs touching up for for now it is done and it works!









the extra time fil gave me. The painting above it was done by mil. It pictures fil's fathers hat and gloves on a fence post from their ranch. 
The bookcase under it is built in and houses my history and research materials on things like homesteading, antiques and so on. 










The temp shelves full of books and magazines.


















My sewing desk. Also some of my friends...



















My books, well some of them. I have 2 other books cases, one in the living room and 1 in the bedroom, not counting the rack of children's books in the hall. 

Well what do ya think?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. I like your clock collection. How are you storing your fabric? Is it all in the plastic tubs?


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, I have...5 plastic totes of it in the closet.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful! Congratulations and enjoy your new space!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice. I think you should have many good hours there.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

It looks like a cheerful room to sew in.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Aww, now it's time to play. You will be very happy having a room all to yourself. I love mine, I can go in shut the door and put on music and away I go.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice! I love your collection of Raggedy Anns and Andys.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That's nice. Do you have a cutting table in there? I'm using one of those folding cutting tables like you get from the fabric stores, it's really too tall for me but at least I can let the leaves down and make more room. I'm also using a folding pic-nic table which is a little too low, but until I get the walls finished they will have to do.


----------

